

Aurora Borealis visible in Northern US tonight - tantaman
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/dazzling-northern-lights-antic-1/10107004

======
wdewind
Does not look like it to me <http://helios.swpc.noaa.gov/ovation/>

:(

------
ComputerGuru
Bad news: cloud cover over most of northern USA will significantly decrease
odds of seeing it :(

I was planning on driving out from Chicago to WI or IN. :(

~~~
leeoniya
i, too, was glad that chicago conveniently falls in the "poor" category, in
addition to light pollution. /sarcasm

------
incision
Clear sky and good transparency here in MD with no sign of aurorae.

------
bsimpson
I grew up in Carson City, NV, which is between San Francisco and Denver in
latitude.

When the Russians decommissioned Mir, there was this strange red splotch in
the sky. People came out of their houses to speculate on what it could be. (A
bunch of people thought it was related to the satellite - some people thought
it got nuked.) Turned out to be an aurora borealis. It was only visible for a
couple hours, so by the time my dad got his camera out and drove into the
mountains, it had faded.

I grew up thinking auroras were these neat things reserved for Scandinavians
and Alaskans - never thought I'd see one in the lower 48.

I bet they're more impressive up north, though.

------
rexreed
According to the Ovation report, the Borealis is well north of the US / Canada
border: <http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/pmap/pmapN.html> and
[https://twitter.com/GarySzatkowski/status/323252624713469952...](https://twitter.com/GarySzatkowski/status/323252624713469952/photo/1)

------
burke
Winnipeg, Canada. Clear skies, but the aurora wasn't very bright. Just barely
made it out.

------
bprater
If you've never seen the it before, it's worth going outside to check it out
if you are in the right areas. Saw it when I was younger in Missouri, pretty
spectacular!

------
tantaman
I'm in VA and planning to head out to Leesburg unless someone in the area
knows of a better location to try to catch the display.

~~~
johnbellone
I am in Arlington wasn't able to see anything.

------
joe24pack
Beautiful clear skies here in Berks County PA. I'm supposed to be able to see
the auroras, but there is nothing yet to see.

------
paulyg
Haven't seen anything yet in Pennsylvania.

------
blueprint
I'm in NYC now and have been watching the sky for the last few hours. No joy
yet....

------
canadiancreed
Ugh never fails. Every time there's northern lights visible it's cloudy. :(

------
rbol
I'm near Pittsburgh; sky looks clear but no sign of anything yet.

